# Hock Blades plane iron and cap iron (chip breaker)



## All10fingers

It's so hard to be patient isn't it? Alas, we all suffer terribly when we know our prize is in the mail!


----------



## wormil

Good review and I appreciate the packing info. Nice to know he's keeping it simple.


----------



## Straightbowed

I thought the screw goes underneath the blade I could be wrong though


----------



## Straightbowed

I just woke up cut it off sorry for my ignorance but that's normal for me


----------



## Straightbowed

ching chang ching ching


----------



## davidroberts

From all that I've read and heard, it Hock hands down. Glad to hear it worked out for you. I bought a IBC that I'm fine with. In fact, it's the best iron I have. Gonna try the Hock #3 and #4 soon.


----------

